# Here it is!



## Reina de la Aldea

Hola compañeros/as del foro,

Escenario/contexto:  Estás conduciendo por una calle, buscando la casa con un cierto número.  De repente, la avistas.  Dices, "Here it is!"

Mi intento:  "¡Aquí está!"

Sé que es una pregunta muy rudimentaria, pero he oído "¡Es aquí!" bajo estas circunstancias en una serie muy recomendada para la enseñanza del español (se llama _Destinos_)

Gracias de antemano por su buena ayuda.

Paula (a.k.a. Reina)


----------



## Agró

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Hola compañeros  del foro,
> 
> Escenario/contexto:  Estás conduciendo por una calle, buscando la casa con un cierto número.  De repente, la avistas.  Dices, "Here it is!"
> 
> Mi atento *intento*:  "¡Aquí está!"
> 
> Sé que es una pregunta muy rudimentaria, pero he oído "¡Es aquí!" bajo estas circunstancias en una serie muy recomendada para la enseñanza del español (se llama _Destinos_)
> 
> Gracias de antemano por su buena ayuda.
> 
> Paula (a.k.a. Reina)


Las dos están bien.

_Nota de moderadora 
Comentario ya no necesario borrado  gracias.
Bevj_


----------



## nanel

Como bien dice Agró, las dos están bien, pero en mi opinión, el significado cambia ligeramente:

- ¡Aquí está! - Here it is!
- ¡Es aquí! - This is it! / This is the place!

Aunque a efectos prácticos vienen a ser lo mismo, dependiendo de la situación podrías elegir decir una u otra.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

¡Gracias, Agró!  Como es tu costumbre, saltaste sobre el hilo más nuevo. ¡Y para mí justo a tiempo!  Pues es una pregunta para la prueba que voy a dar hoy en mi clase de español.  Como la profesora, supongo tener que saber la respuesta antes de darla    Creo que haré esta pregunta como crédito extra

_Nota de moderadora
Respuesta a comentario borrado también borrada.  Gracias.
Bevj_



nanel said:


> Como bien dice Agró, las dos están bien, pero en mi opinión, el significado cambia ligeramente:
> 
> - ¡Aquí está! - Here it is!
> - ¡Es aquí! - This is it! / This is the place!
> 
> Aunque a efectos prácticos vienen a ser lo mismo, dependiendo de la situación podrías elegir decir una u otra.


Mil Gracias, nanel.  ¡Es precisamente lo que necesitaba saber!  Le diste al clavo


----------



## swift

Un coloquialismo (posiblemente algo anticuado) que también podría funcionar es “ecolecuá” o “equilicuá”: eccolo qua.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

swift said:


> Un coloquialismo (posiblemente algo anticuado) que también podría funcionar es “ecolecuá” o “equilicuá”: eccolo qua.


Gracias, swift.  ¡Me encanta, y es lo perfecto decir/exclamar al ver la casa!  Aunque tendrás que añadir ambos este y "equilicuá" al diccionario de WR


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> "¡Es aquí!"


No te sabría decir el “_por qué_” pero por aquí, en mi región, lo que siempre oigo es “_¡aquí es!_”


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> No te sabría decir el “_por qué_” pero por aquí, en mi región, lo que siempre oigo es “_¡aquí es!_”


Perfecto.  ¡Gracias, Rocko!


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Mi intento: "¡Aquí está!"


 Otra opción: hela aquí/ahí.


----------



## bandini

Porque la casa ocupa una ubicación fija.  Por la misma onda de que a veces se oye decir... "¿Dónde quedan los baños?  en vez de usar "estar."


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Circunflejo said:


> Otra opción: hela aquí/ahí.


Wow!  That is wild! -- really appropriate, since you'd want to say stop! (¡alto! ¡espera! ¡frena! ¡hela! ¡freeze!) if someone else is driving and you're on the lookout.  ¡Mil gracias, Circunflejo!



bandini said:


> Porque la casa ocupa una ubicación fija.  Por la misma onda de que a veces se oye decir... "¿Dónde quedan los baños?  en vez de usar "estar."


Ah, muy bien.  Tiene sentido, y lo he oído también sin preguntarme por qué en lugar(!) de "estar."  ¡Muchísimas gracias, bandini!

_Moderator edit: consecutive posts by the same user were merged, to preserve the back-and-forth flow of the conversation, thereby making the thread easier to read. Please use the +Quote buttons, then the Insert Quote button, to quote multiple posts at the same time. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡hela! ¡freeze!


Freeze would be hiela (or helá for voseantes). Hela=he+la


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡frena!


—¡Aquí, aquí, aquí!... Nooooo, te pasasteeee. ¡regresa, regresa!


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Circunflejo said:


> Freeze would be hiela (or helá for voseantes). Hela=he+la


¡Jajaja!  Un error propicio  Aunque _hela _no está en el diccionario de casa (tampoco en Collins), sí aparece en un hilo en los foros.  ¡Gracias de nuevo!



Rocko! said:


> —¡Aquí, aquí, aquí!... Nooooo, te pasasteeee. ¡regresa, regresa!


🤣  Okay, okay!  Hold your horses (para el carro).


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Aunque _hela _no está en el diccionario de casa (tampoco en Collins)


Lógico porque es un adverbio (he) seguido de un pronombre de complemento directo (la). No obstante, el diccionario de la casa sí que incluye he aquí y propone una traducción y en el Collins viene tanto helo aquí como helos allí; ambos con su correspondiente traducción.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Circunflejo said:


> Lógico porque es un adverbio (he) seguido de un pronombre de complemento directo (la). No obstante, el diccionario de la casa sí que incluye he aquí y propone una traducción y en el Collins viene tanto helo aquí como helos aquí; ambos con su correspondiente traducción.


Gracias por ponerme al tanto, Curcunflejo.  Encontré _he aquí _en WR pero no _helo aquí _ni _helos aquí _en Collins.  ¿Me puedes dar el vínculo?  ¡Gracias!


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Encontré _he aquí _en WR pero no _helo aquí _ni _helos aquí _en Collins.


Busca he en WR (Spanish-English), pincha en la pestaña que pone Collins (al lado de la que pone Wordreference, justo antes de las _principal translations_) y lo verás. No te puedo poner un enlace porque tanto el WR como el Collins tienen la misma URL.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ah, sí.  Veo _¡helo aquí! _y ¡_helos allí!  _¡Gracias!


Circunflejo said:


> No te puedo poner un enlace porque tanto el WR como el Collins tienen la misma URL.


Se me olvidó


----------



## michelmontescuba

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Mi intento: "¡Aquí está!"
> 
> Sé que es una pregunta muy rudimentaria, pero he oído "¡Es aquí!"


Si bien ¡Aquí está! no es incorrecto, a mí no me parece la opción más probable en esa circunstancia. Por otro lado, *¡Es aquí!* me parece totalmente natural y es la opción que yo recomendaría. Otra opción sería: "¡Es esta!

De todas formas, todo depende de la situación. Si en medio de la búsqueda alguien te pregunta ¿Donde está la casa? tu le puedes responder ¡Aquí está!

En resumen, sin más detalles de la situación, en mi opinión, la opción más segura es *¡Es aquí!*


----------



## OtroLencho

Circunflejo said:


> Lógico porque es un adverbio (he) seguido de un pronombre de complemento directo (la)



¿Adverbio?  Hace *años* que he supuesto que es una derivación de "haber" y que "he aquí" es como "aquí tengo".  

Gracias por la lección-- siempre aprendo aquí.


----------



## sarah_

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Adverbio?  Hace *años* que he supuesto que es una derivación de "haber" y que "he aquí" es como "aquí tengo".
> 
> Gracias por la lección-- siempre aprendo aquí.


Bueno, tranquilo, porque la RAE lo da como adverbio
he | Diccionario de la lengua española
1. adv. Unido a aquí, ahí y allí, o con los pronombres me, te, la, le, lo, las, los, se usa para señalar o mostrar a alguien o algo.

pero al mismo tiempo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263464924124270593

deriva a la Nueva Gramática que lo da como forma imperativa arcaica del verbo haber
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA






(Y el Diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco, en su 10ª edición, dice, para colmo, que no es ni una cosa ni la otra )


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

michelmontescuba said:


> ¡Es aquí!


Gracias por opinar, Michel.  Tenemos suerte tener una perspective cubana.


OtroLencho said:


> ¿Adverbio?  Hace *años* que he supuesto que es una derivación de "haber" y que "he aquí" es como "aquí tengo".
> 
> Gracias por la lección-- siempre aprendo aquí.


"Aquí tengo" se puede confundir con "Aquí está" o "Es este/a" en muchos casos.

@sarah_, ¡Mil gracias por hacer una investigación exhaustiva del tema!  Leí las citas con mucho interés📚


----------



## Ballenero

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Adverbio?  Hace *años* que he supuesto que es una derivación de "haber" y que "he aquí" es como "aquí tengo".
> 
> Gracias por la lección-- siempre aprendo aquí.


Ahora me entero que es un adverbio.
Yo pensaba que: 
he aquí> hay aquí> está aquí.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Ahora me entero que es un adverbio.


El tema es polémico. Para información sobre los diferentes puntos de vista: He aquí-ahí-allí


----------



## Richard Dick

"¡Aquí es!" También se dice en el norte de México. 

"¡Es aquí!" Se oye como si la persona que lo dijo, estuviera seguro/a de que ahí es, o porque ya había estado antes en ese lugar.


*¡Aquí es! Sí se refiere a la casa. ¡Aquí está! Sí se refiere al número de la casa.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Richard Dick said:


> *¡Aquí es! Sí se refiere a la casa. ¡Aquí está! Sí se refiere al número de la casa.


Habría pensado el opuesto, ya que una casa es algo real que se ubica en cierto lugar mientras que un número es algo abstracto


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, hace rato que mezclamos las expresiones para decir "éste es el lugar" y "ésta es la casa", y Reina debe de estar pensando que usamos el idioma de manera muy caprichosa, cuando en realidad no es así como lo usamos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Richard Dick said:


> *¡Aquí es! Sí se refiere a la casa. ¡Aquí está! Sí se refiere al número de la casa.





Rocko! said:


> Reina debe de estar pensando que usamos el idioma de manera muy caprichosa, cuando en realidad no es así como lo usamos.


Aunque no tengo ninguna razón por desconfiar en Richard, quisiera una explicación de su afirmación además de la confirmación de otros/as nativos/as


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Aunque no tengo ninguna razón por desconfiar en Richard, quisiera una explicación de su afirmación además de la confirmación de otros/as nativos/as


Lo que propone Richard es:
Aquí esta = la dirección es ésta → ésta es la dirección (a la que veníamos / que estábamos buscando).
Dirección = el número → calle y número.

Reina, diste la frase "Here it is!" dentro de un contexto que señalaba "la casa", "el número" y "Es aquí".
Es una mezcolanza que nos ha hecho darte frases tanto para indicar "el lugar" como para indicar "la casa", ¿qué te interesa decir más, el lugar, dirección, ubicación, casa, edificio, etc.?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> Reina, diste la frase "Here it is!" dentro de un contexto que señalaba "la casa", "el número" y "Es aquí".
> Es una mezcolanza que nos ha hecho darte frases tanto para indicar "el lugar" como para indicar "la casa", ¿qué te interesa decir más, el lugar, dirección, ubicación, casa, edificio, etc.?


¡Ay!  No habría adivinado que sería tan complicado ir a la raíz de este asunto   Digamos, una casa con un número especifico


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Digamos, una casa con un número especifico


Entonces tu frase original sí sirve: "¡Aquí está!" (¡Eureka!, encontramos la casa). Tomando en cuenta que cuando abriste el hilo dijiste: "*conduciendo*..., *buscando *la". Como cuando buscas tus zapatos y los encuentras debajo de la cama y dices ¡Aquí están!.
Dicho esto, hay que tomar en cuenta que dependiendo del país y de las costumbres de los hablantes, la expresión podría ser otra, por lo que todas las respuestas que te dieron en este hilo valen completamente para resolver tu duda, ya que cada una se dio desde una óptica personal del asunto y que son expresiones que en la vida real usan los nativos del español en sus ciudades.


----------



## OtroLencho

Circunflejo said:


> El tema es polémico. Para información sobre los diferentes puntos de vista: He aquí-ahí-allí



Fascinante, ¡gracias!

Normalmente tomo la palabra de la RAE como si fuera Dios, pero en este caso no me parece muy lógica su conclusión (de "adverbio").


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> todas las respuestas que te dieron en este hilo valen completamente para resolver tu duda, ya que cada una se dio desde una óptica personal del asunto y que son expresiones que en la vida real usan los nativos del español en sus ciudades.


Muy lindo esta verdad, Rocko!.  Les agradezco a ti y a todos/as los/las que han contribuido a este hilo.  ¡Qué rica soy/estoy (?) tener este lujo de respuestas -- y todas dentro de un día!


----------



## Circunflejo

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¡Qué rica soy/estoy (?) tener este lujo de respuestas -- y todas dentro de un día!


¡Qué afortunada soy de tener...!


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Circunflejo said:


> ¡Qué afortunada soy de tener...!


----------

